# Burghley Cross Country Day....



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

Just making myself comfy and watching some of the dressage footage from yesterday.


WFP is just on at the moment.


Who else is watching today?


----------



## kerilli (1 September 2007)

are you watching online? i'm trying to decide if i dare... we've got guests this weekend, so it might seem a bit rude.


----------



## LEC (1 September 2007)

I am watching - had endless computer problems but looks all sorted now!


----------



## kerilli (1 September 2007)

oh no, my system "does not meet the minimum requirements". and it's a new toshiba laptop running Vista. gggrrrrr. *sobs a bit*


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

Yes, I am watching the live feed. 
	
	
		
		
	


	






Mine has been working fine, thankfully. 

What a lovely test Caroline Powell and her grey put in, really lovely horse.


----------



## LEC (1 September 2007)

Keep perservering mine said that 3 times but it is all fine now!


----------



## Butterbean (1 September 2007)

I'm watching online but its a bit stop-start on my PC.
Andrew Nicholson's test is great at the mo.


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

What a lovely test from Clayton, well deserved first.


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

Now the fun stuff starts......


Is anyone watching a particular rider today?


----------



## gloster_image (1 September 2007)

Grrrr mine won't aquire the damn liscence what the hell - i paid for this!  They said it passed all requirements


----------



## LEC (1 September 2007)

My OH sister is jump judging on fence 3 lucky thing!


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

Is louise Skelton any relation to the SJ.....


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Grrrr mine won't aquire the damn liscence what the hell - i paid for this!  They said it passed all requirements 

[/ QUOTE ]

Have you got it working?


----------



## gloster_image (1 September 2007)

Got the liscence but now all it is showing me is a blank green screen 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 help!


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

Is it showing that the video is buffering? If not, try refreshing the page.


----------



## gloster_image (1 September 2007)

Yeh its buffering - then plays the sound but just a green screen


----------



## kerilli (1 September 2007)

no, i don't think so. not sure about Betty Skelton (legendary showing/side-saddle rider, iirc) either.


----------



## seabiscuit (1 September 2007)

BUGGER site wont work at all and have missed Ants


----------



## gloster_image (1 September 2007)

Yay it's working!!


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

I think someone needed to get a new zipper on his boots....


----------



## gloster_image (1 September 2007)

Grr now I can't get it on full screen! lol You'd think they'd improve this considering its the only coverage and we pay for it


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
no, i don't think so. not sure about Betty Skelton (legendary showing/side-saddle rider, iirc) either. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

I had to ask


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

First fall of the day.

Horse has buggered off....


----------



## gloster_image (1 September 2007)

OWCH that fall Nick just had looked painful


----------



## Bossanova (1 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
OWCH that fall Nick just had looked painful 

[/ QUOTE ]

Looked horrid, obv a tired horsey. Hope he's alright


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

He is still on the ground. Nasty, nearly a flip.


----------



## gloster_image (1 September 2007)

Oh god still down I hope hes ok


----------



## Bossanova (1 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
He is still on the ground. Nasty, nearly a flip. 

[/ QUOTE ]

It shocks me that they didnt stop her well before the arena


----------



## LEC (1 September 2007)

Welcome my 4* commentary pal!! nice to see you online!


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

The ambulance was just coming, I hope he is okay.


----------



## gloster_image (1 September 2007)

Yes I was shocked at how late they stopped her!


----------



## lorenababbit (1 September 2007)

is this the pre novice at pontispool? how come it took these numpties 4 minutes to stop ants? its disgusting she has been stopped right in front of that combination theres no excuse1


----------



## gloster_image (1 September 2007)

Completely agree - it's just plain dangerous to stop her so late not to mention stupid to stop her before such a difficult combination


----------



## Bossanova (1 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Welcome my 4* commentary pal!! nice to see you online! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Am skiving, dont tell my sister!!


----------



## LEC (1 September 2007)

I think you will find Pontispool is more proffessional!! It is bad as plenty of opportunity.


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

I have to agree. It looked like she almost had to stop herself, once she saw the incident, let alone someone waving her down.


----------



## kerilli (1 September 2007)

same as last year, with Lucinda being stopped by the crowd in front of the toughest combination on the track. these fence judges really do need a bit more organization imho. ridiculous.


----------



## LEC (1 September 2007)

Santas fence that she designed looks like it is jumping well!


----------



## filly0447 (1 September 2007)

Is the coverage going to be on interactive??


----------



## gloster_image (1 September 2007)

Which fence is it?


----------



## Bossanova (1 September 2007)

Whoops! Mary should have gone long, think she could have been a bit quicker thinking there....


----------



## LEC (1 September 2007)

Its the 2nd bit of the good year combination


----------



## LEC (1 September 2007)

I have never seen Midnight Dazzler with so little fuel in the tank especially as he is the fastest out there.


----------



## LEC (1 September 2007)

I reckon he will go to Pau now. Good having a 4* in France if you do crap at burghley!


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

Another run out after the drop, I think that is a fence that is going to catch out quite a few.


----------



## Bossanova (1 September 2007)

Dont rate this Hermoine girl, poor horse looks thoroughly pissed off as she's so on his mouth over the fences


----------



## gloster_image (1 September 2007)

I'm with you on that one boss!


----------



## LEC (1 September 2007)

Bloody brave horse - she rode like crap - hook, hook hook all the way could never get in a rhythm.
Blimey their falls your neighbour.


----------



## MistletoeMegan (1 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Dont rate this Hermoine girl, poor horse looks thoroughly pissed off as she's so on his mouth over the fences 

[/ QUOTE ]

It looks knackered poor thing!

And LL has just pulled off one of her specials


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

Ouch, what a fall, glad both horse and rider are fine!


----------



## Bossanova (1 September 2007)

Oh look, Louisa's flipped another horse over. What a suprise


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Oh look, Louisa's flipped another horse over. What a suprise 

[/ QUOTE ]


I take it, she isn't your favourite rider then?


----------



## MistletoeMegan (1 September 2007)

Hehe, Shaabrak looks particularly naughty today!


----------



## elliebean (1 September 2007)

Haven't got the video to work, so thanks for the commentary! Sounds like this will be no dressage competition


----------



## Bossanova (1 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Oh look, Louisa's flipped another horse over. What a suprise 

[/ QUOTE ]


I take it, she isn't your favourite rider then? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Cant say anything, it would be defamatory


----------



## gloster_image (1 September 2007)

Woooo good luck william!!


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

WFP is off....


----------



## MistletoeMegan (1 September 2007)

Dear lord, want some horse with your grease William?


----------



## LEC (1 September 2007)

hehehe about the LL comments!


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Woooo good luck william!! 

[/ QUOTE ]


You wouldn't be slightly biased there would you K?


----------



## LEC (1 September 2007)

Ollie seems to always have knackered horses at the end cannot decide if it is beacuse he pushes them so hard or he does not get them fit enough.


----------



## gloster_image (1 September 2007)

If I were Oli i'd pull up at this point


----------



## Bossanova (1 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Dear lord, want some horse with your grease William? 

[/ QUOTE ]

William likes things slippery *ahem*

Nice horsey


----------



## gloster_image (1 September 2007)

Hehe not at all


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

And look who just fell off his tired horse.....


----------



## gloster_image (1 September 2007)

Well that was predictable wasn't it!! (Olis fall)


----------



## MistletoeMegan (1 September 2007)

Think OT fell off because his breeches were too tight


----------



## Bossanova (1 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
If I were Oli i'd pull up at this point 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes, that fall was coming to him.
Though he really shouldnt have fallen, I'd expect a 4* rider to survive when they leave a leg gently like that!!


----------



## LEC (1 September 2007)

Not a surprise about OT it was always going to leave a leg at some point as knackered. Has he ever thought about nursing a horse round its first 4*?


----------



## LEC (1 September 2007)

I am glad you are here today to point out the important aesetic(sp?) 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 points!


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
I am glad you are here today to point out the important aesetic(sp?) 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 points! 

[/ QUOTE ]


Lmao. *Nods*


----------



## Bossanova (1 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Think OT fell off because his breeches were too tight 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Damn shame he didnt fall off in the water


----------



## lorenababbit (1 September 2007)

god, lockwood was lucky! and werent they supposed to be flag waving when horse tired or badly ridden? just as well oli fell off his really...


----------



## MistletoeMegan (1 September 2007)

I want Calvadi!


----------



## gloster_image (1 September 2007)

Ah that's true Lucretia - where was his flag!


----------



## lorenababbit (1 September 2007)

i want brad pitt but dont suppose i will get him either!


----------



## Bossanova (1 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
god, lockwood was lucky! and werent they supposed to be flag waving when horse tired or badly ridden? just as well oli fell off his really... 

[/ QUOTE ]

True- system obviously failed. Unless the stewards darent wave down Oli Townend?
It's a lot of responsibility to make a top rider pull up with all the adrenaline etc....


----------



## LEC (1 September 2007)

Yes but when you are the Messiah sometimes things get forgotten in the blinding golden light as you gallop past.


----------



## gloster_image (1 September 2007)

LOVE that american horse!


----------



## lorenababbit (1 September 2007)

and hermione waugh's or perhaps the horse wasnt tired and climbing ver last couple?


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
god, lockwood was lucky! and werent they supposed to be flag waving when horse tired or badly ridden? just as well oli fell off his really... 

[/ QUOTE ]

I honestly think that the stewards are to scared to. If they did, especially with a named rider, I can almost say with certainty that the said rider would cause a stink.


----------



## gloster_image (1 September 2007)

Foot perfect ride through the arena for william!


----------



## lorenababbit (1 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Yes but when you are the Messiah sometimes things get forgotten in the blinding golden light as you gallop past. 

[/ QUOTE ]

wicked girl!the lord will send thunders unpon you for your unfaith


----------



## lorenababbit (1 September 2007)

cant keep up with this thread am too slow talk later!


----------



## gloster_image (1 September 2007)

Interesting isn't it that both Oli and Piggys horses are getting tired enough to leave legs....a new fitness regime needed for their stables perhaps?


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Interesting isn't it that both Oli and Piggys horses are getting tired enough to leave legs....a new fitness regime needed for their stables perhaps? 

[/ QUOTE ]


I was thinking the exact thing.


----------



## LEC (1 September 2007)

You cannot leave yet we are all realists here no Pippa Funnell fan flags among us!


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

Mr Nicholson......... 
	
	
		
		
	


	






Sorry K, I have to go with the NZ.....


----------



## MistletoeMegan (1 September 2007)

DJ really is just sex on a stick. 

And now AN is ready to go - I am a happy lady.


----------



## Bossanova (1 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Mr Nicholson......... 
	
	
		
		
	


	






Sorry K, I have to go with the NZ..... 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Ummm, he's very nice


----------



## gloster_image (1 September 2007)

Ah yes well i must admit andrew is just the sex isnt he!  I just must remember next time not to say that infront of william


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Ah yes well i must admit andrew is just the sex isnt he!  I just must remember next time not to say that infront of william  
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]


Hahaha. Yes, I would keep quiet.


----------



## LEC (1 September 2007)

I think hearing about how filthy and immoral he is just makes him more attractive!!


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

Poor girl looks shattered...


----------



## MistletoeMegan (1 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
I think hearing about how filthy and immoral he is just makes him more attractive!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

He and I would be well suited then!


----------



## gloster_image (1 September 2007)

Woo scary moment there!


----------



## LEC (1 September 2007)

You would need to inspect the derriere first before passing him as suitable!!


----------



## MissDeMeena (1 September 2007)

What about a little more comentry for those of us not watching!!

How's Lucy W and Ross getting on???


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
You would need to inspect the derriere first before passing him as suitable!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

I'll be happy to do it for you, I must warn you. It will be thorough....


----------



## gloster_image (1 September 2007)

I don't think theres much wrong with mr nicholsan's derriere!


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

Another tired horse tipped. At least both are okay.


----------



## MistletoeMegan (1 September 2007)

Lucy was clear and just over time, nice round but he had a helicopter tail for half the round!


----------



## Bossanova (1 September 2007)

That american horse was very tired too. Not pretty


----------



## lorenababbit (1 September 2007)

still not seeinfg any flag waving.... how come we can see and they cant?


----------



## flohelf (1 September 2007)

How did Andrew get on ? Can't watch


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

I must say, he rode well through the arena and I am trying not to be biased.


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
How did Andrew get on ? Can't watch  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]


Clear, inside the time- No 1.


----------



## flohelf (1 September 2007)

Fab !!!!Sorry, VERY biased there 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Thanks


----------



## LEC (1 September 2007)

Poor James Robinson having a rubbish year this and Badminton did not go well.


----------



## MistletoeMegan (1 September 2007)

Gah, it kicked me off at the wrong time - what happened to James Robinson?


----------



## gloster_image (1 September 2007)

Quoting commentator "the fox pitt/nicholsan saga continues"


----------



## Bossanova (1 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Gah, it kicked me off at the wrong time - what happened to James Robinson? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Stopped at the skinny after angled ditch, was on a bit of a duff stride. He's retired


----------



## MistletoeMegan (1 September 2007)

What is with the tired horses today?!


----------



## gloster_image (1 September 2007)

SO many tired horses this year - more than usual I think.  Why is this?


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

Darn, she nearly managed to stay on....


----------



## LEC (1 September 2007)

I think 

1) they are not prepared as thoroughly at home they have more runs but their stamina is not worked on as much at home.
2) The course is very twisty with a lot of jumping efforts. At Lexington they always finish tired.
3) I do not think the riders are so good at conserving energy.


----------



## lorenababbit (1 September 2007)

because they dont know how to get them fit enough these days, notice you never see team hoys, nicholsons or mckeowens slugging round for example


----------



## gloster_image (1 September 2007)

Would you think that the unpredictable weather/number of cancelled events has had an effect on the preperation of these horses for this event?  They look like they need another few weeks fitness training


----------



## Bossanova (1 September 2007)

I think in the case of Oli/Piggy, if you're used to being fast and competitive because of your speed at one days, you tend to set out at a 3 day thinking youre horse normally easily gets the time so you can ride for it. You cant hurry a horse round a 4*, I think that takes a LONG time to learn!


----------



## lorenababbit (1 September 2007)

not really they are all in the same boat like big willy, team fred etc etc,


----------



## kerilli (1 September 2007)

hahaha.  he runs them so hard every time, poor flipping horses. i hope they throw the book at him.


----------



## MistletoeMegan (1 September 2007)

The cancelled runs would surely give riders more time for fitness work at home - if you're not out anywhere, you can get cracking at home.


----------



## LEC (1 September 2007)

In the last month plenty of events to enter at a high level. Fittening takes a lot of effort and it is very boring. It is just not being done properly. All the old format riders are fine even Mary King who never has small nippy TBs.


----------



## gloster_image (1 September 2007)

Yes I guess so - fox pitt, nicholsan, fredericks all have nice horses full of fitness and going.  I think a few of the others need to learn the importance of having a horse fit for the job underneath you


----------



## MistletoeMegan (1 September 2007)

So nice to see Wexford Lady again


----------



## lorenababbit (1 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
In the last month plenty of events to enter at a high level. Fittening takes a lot of effort and it is very boring. It is just not being done properly. All the old format riders are fine even Mary King who never has small nippy TBs. 

[/ QUOTE ]

well said


----------



## Bossanova (1 September 2007)

Yay, it's Lenamore


----------



## MistletoeMegan (1 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Yay, it's Lenamore 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Best not to interrupt you for the next few mins


----------



## MistletoeMegan (1 September 2007)

How do we think mini OT will do?


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

No! She has had a stop


----------



## MistletoeMegan (1 September 2007)

Bugger


----------



## Bossanova (1 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Yay, it's Lenamore 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Best not to interrupt you for the next few mins  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Bad pony 
	
	
		
		
	


	





He's just a dream though, I still love him!


----------



## LEC (1 September 2007)

Oh dear - Lenamore is out of contention.


----------



## lorenababbit (1 September 2007)

best not talk to boss for a few minutes now!


----------



## LEC (1 September 2007)

Will be interesting to see how fit his horse is.


----------



## Lizzie2106 (1 September 2007)

What happened to Sarah Cohen?


----------



## Bossanova (1 September 2007)

Bryony Wilson looks shattered but her horse is seriously impressive


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

Well rode through the arena...


----------



## Butterbean (1 September 2007)

Lucky for Jeanette there at the water ...


----------



## EventingMad (1 September 2007)

oh what happened?


----------



## Bossanova (1 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
oh what happened?  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Came out the water a bit flat and looked lucky to scrape over the brush!


----------



## LEC (1 September 2007)

What a shame - Poor Jeanette she will kick herself for that.


----------



## Bossanova (1 September 2007)

Oh Jeanette!!
Just a little bit complacent on the turn. She'll be kicking herself!


----------



## Butterbean (1 September 2007)

She's just had a run out in the arena though


----------



## EventingMad (1 September 2007)

oops! Poor Jeanette its not been her day has it!


----------



## LEC (1 September 2007)

Blimey the mushrooms are catching them out!


----------



## Bossanova (1 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Blimey the mushrooms are catching them out! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yep, classic place to leave a leg on a tired horse- interesting to see how they compare to last year when they were early on.


----------



## LEC (1 September 2007)

Not half as many problems last year.


----------



## lorenababbit (1 September 2007)

bet the peeople who just paid vicky loads of money for that horse are not so happy now, nor its future rider!!


----------



## Bossanova (1 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Not half as many problems last year. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thnik it's a perfectly pitched course- Badminton could learn a lot.....


----------



## LEC (1 September 2007)

Is everything for sale at Vickys? She produces some cracking horses. Always see her at BSJA. I think they will forgive her on that horse as tiredness tipped it over.


----------



## Bossanova (1 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
bet the peeople who just paid vicky loads of money for that horse are not so happy now, nor its future rider!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Must have been a condition of sale that she got to ride it round Burghley?
Certainly did the horse no favours!!


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

Has anyone on this forum, ever rode a four star or three, etc?


----------



## LEC (1 September 2007)

Last year Burghley was exciting and so was Lexington. Badminton really needs to up its game. Both Burghley and Lexington are big and twisty and it clearly works.


----------



## LEC (1 September 2007)

Nope not as far as I know Tigers Eye and Nicky M have both done 3*


----------



## Bossanova (1 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Has anyone on this forum, ever rode a four star? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Dont think so. Few have ridden round 3*s


----------



## MistletoeMegan (1 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Has anyone on this forum, ever rode a four star? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Does Equestiad count?


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

That is still some fete!


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Has anyone on this forum, ever rode a four star? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Dont think so. Few have ridden round 3*s 

[/ QUOTE ]


How big is the jump up to that level?


----------



## Bossanova (1 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Has anyone on this forum, ever rode a four star? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Dont think so. Few have ridden round 3*s 

[/ QUOTE ]

How big is the jump up to that level? 

[/ QUOTE ]
Big, everything on a 4* comes up much quicker and you and the horse have to be so quick thinking. You could take an ordinary horse round a 3* and do ok but you need the x-factor to do a 4* well


----------



## lorenababbit (1 September 2007)

hugh thomas will never learn. anyone who designs a course at anylevel that you can take two long routes and still win needs to find something else to do with their time!


----------



## LEC (1 September 2007)

Its not the height its the width, complexity, length of course and number of jumps and speed. The SJ at 4* is same height as intermediate.


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Its not the height its the width, complexity, length of course and number of jumps and speed. The SJ at 4* is same height as intermediate. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I meant jump up the level


----------



## MistletoeMegan (1 September 2007)

well done Dee Kennedy!


----------



## EventingMad (1 September 2007)

did she go clear?


----------



## LEC (1 September 2007)

Maybe we should start a government petition to get a new Badminton designer.

We could start it..

We the undersigned believe that Hugh Thomas is an excellent event organiser but Badminton to remain the premier British Horse trials event needs a new course designer.


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

Would it work?


----------



## Bossanova (1 September 2007)

I think it's silly that people have to do their first 4* at Burghley because Badminton is so hard to get into when Burghley is harder than Badminton!!


----------



## LEC (1 September 2007)

Post deleted by lec


----------



## LEC (1 September 2007)

Well done Louise. I think she is deaf which makes it a very good achievement. Does she have someone wave at the start of dressage and SJ?


----------



## MistletoeMegan (1 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Very confused by BDWP anyone else having problems? Lenamore has lost his pens. 

[/ QUOTE ]

He has them on mine?


----------



## Bossanova (1 September 2007)

And its a mare- one up for the girls


----------



## LEC (1 September 2007)

Tis back to normal now.


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

Who else in contention, is still to go?


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

Poor horse is shattered.


----------



## MistletoeMegan (1 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Tis back to normal now. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Were you having a bit of a senior moment?


----------



## lorenababbit (1 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Maybe we should start a government petition to get a new Badminton designer.

We could start it..

We the undersigned believe that Hugh Thomas is an excellent event organiser but Badminton to remain the premier British Horse trials event needs a new course designer. 

[/ QUOTE ]

how tactful and i will sign!


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

Pmsl.


----------



## LEC (1 September 2007)

Everyone has to send positive vibes for Jo May. Clayton Fredericks is still to go and he is dressage leader. Also my favourite horse Lead the Way is yet to go.


----------



## flohelf (1 September 2007)

Really enjoyed watching Bruno Bouvier's round ! That guy is such a character, over 55, been an instructor standing in the sand school all day for 35 years and now living it up having a shot at **** eventing


----------



## EventingMad (1 September 2007)

whats happened to Bruno Bouvier and Harry?


----------



## seabiscuit (1 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Well done Louise. I think she is deaf which makes it a very good achievement. Does she have someone wave at the start of dressage and SJ? 

[/ QUOTE ]

How cool!!


----------



## Irishcobs (1 September 2007)

What happened to Mary and Cashel Bay?


----------



## flohelf (1 September 2007)

Had a couple of hairy moments but clear.


----------



## kerilli (1 September 2007)

which horse please?


----------



## Bossanova (1 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Everyone has to send positive vibes for Jo May. Clayton Fredericks is still to go and he is dressage leader. Also my favourite horse Lead the Way is yet to go. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I really hope Jo has a good ride, she deserves it!!


----------



## LEC (1 September 2007)

Are you a jesters quest fan? I bet you like Little Tiger!
So lots of little ponies to go round yet. Shame Patris Filius is so late on.


----------



## MistletoeMegan (1 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
What happened to Mary and Cashel Bay? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Had issues at the drop


----------



## gloster_image (1 September 2007)

I love little tiger!  I love seeing the little horses do it


----------



## seabiscuit (1 September 2007)

Yes very best of luck to Jo, she really does deserve it !!


----------



## LEC (1 September 2007)

I am sure I saw hearing aids as she was in 2nd when i was placed at Stonar.


----------



## EventingMad (1 September 2007)

according to BDWP she retired?!


----------



## Bossanova (1 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Are you a jesters quest fan? I bet you like Little Tiger!
So lots of little ponies to go round yet. Shame Patris Filius is so late on. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Like anything thats small and has attitude. You should know that


----------



## gloster_image (1 September 2007)

I think Mary's only had one ride so far and yeh that had a run out at the drop fence


----------



## seabiscuit (1 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
I am sure I saw hearing aids as she was in 2nd when i was placed at Stonar. 

[/ QUOTE ]
Awesome! go girl!


----------



## LEC (1 September 2007)

Fingers crossed for Beanie as she has some guts - she only seems to have difficult horses and does well with them


----------



## seabiscuit (1 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Are you a jesters quest fan? I bet you like Little Tiger!
So lots of little ponies to go round yet. Shame Patris Filius is so late on. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Like anything thats small and has attitude. You should know that  

[/ QUOTE ]

I want to see the little ponies !! 
	
	
		
		
	


	








 goddam video still not working. Not fair.


----------



## kerilli (1 September 2007)

i've only seen her close up xc once... she rode into an Intermediate fence into water flat out, without a single pull or helping to balance the horse, as if it was becher's brook. seriously frightening, the horse only just managed to stay upright. talk about riding for a fall... or worse.


----------



## Bossanova (1 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
i've only seen her close up xc once... she rode into an Intermediate fence into water flat out, without a single pull or helping to balance the horse, as if it was becher's brook. seriously frightening, the horse only just managed to stay upright. talk about riding for a fall... or worse. 

[/ QUOTE ]

She has ruined more than one very good horse in this way. You'd think she'd learn


----------



## kerilli (1 September 2007)

Yep, 3 star. qualified for Burghley and then found out the mare had gone completely blind in one eye. 
	
	
		
		
	


	








i was really looking forward to finally having a crack at it, as well.


----------



## kerilli (1 September 2007)

umm, i don't think 4* sj is the same height as intermediate. quite a bit bigger, iirc.


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
which horse please? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I am just trying to remeber the horses name, Irish pair, chesnut horse. Dang, what was the horses name? 
	
	
		
		
	


	






Yeehaa, Matt Ryan!


----------



## EventingMad (1 September 2007)

who's this?
sorry for being nosy!


----------



## LEC (1 September 2007)

Nope both 1.25m BE changed the rules yonks ago as the FEI heights were supposed to go up but in the end they never did. Hence Advanced is 1.30m while 3* and 4* are only 1.25m


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

I tell you what; That black and white Lethell horsebox that I keep seeing on show, is rather nice.


----------



## lorenababbit (1 September 2007)

tha twill be the one thats taking the gear to the Eoropeans i should think, BE is being lent one.


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

Matt Ryan has pulled up, his horse is lame.


----------



## Irishcobs (1 September 2007)

What's happening now?


----------



## severnmiles (1 September 2007)

Damn damn damn!!!  Poor Matt


----------



## Bossanova (1 September 2007)

Oh poor Bonza Katoomba, lame 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Now how long did it take him to pull up and get off? All of 5 strides!!!


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
tha twill be the one thats taking the gear to the Eoropeans i should think, BE is being lent one. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I wonder whether they will lend it to me.


----------



## lorenababbit (1 September 2007)

Hope That Woman was watching matt ryan realise his horse was lame and pulling up!


----------



## EventingMad (1 September 2007)

oh no! Poor him his horse went so well at Badminton! Hope the horse is ok!


----------



## gloster_image (1 September 2007)

Oh no 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 how tragic for matt hope its not a serious injury


----------



## Irishcobs (1 September 2007)

Nothing to serious I hope?


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Oh poor Bonza Katoomba, lame 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Now how long did it take him to pull up and get off? All of 5 strides!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]


You couldn't possibly be refering to another 4* rider would you?


----------



## LEC (1 September 2007)

Barrys best is so honest. What a star so far.


----------



## lorenababbit (1 September 2007)

funny he didnt try to jump next fence but got off and looked at animal hope it is ok


----------



## severnmiles (1 September 2007)

Yes but Boss...he wasn't *locked on* to the next fence  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Seriously though, shows how quickly you can pull up when something is wrong!


----------



## Bossanova (1 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
funny he didnt try to jump next fence but got off and looked at animal hope it is ok 

[/ QUOTE ]

He dropped it to trot, assessed whether it was lame and then jumped off when it was obvious it was- why didnt Ms Tryon at least trot the poor beast to check?!?!?!


----------



## lorenababbit (1 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Yes but Boss...he wasn't *locked on* to the next fence " 

of course, thats what i was forgeting


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

.....As Severnmiles says, perhaps Matts horse just hadn't locked on like Amy's..........*cough*


----------



## Butterbean (1 September 2007)

Ooops, the HHO fence (Goodyear tyres) claims a victim!


----------



## k1963 (1 September 2007)

I'm loving this ' commentary ' - have over - spent on Ebay this month , so unable to watch via computer  
	
	
		
		
	


	





I will have a look on the BBC tomorrow . Great comments ( shame some have to be deleted ! 

Get your horse fit seems to be a strong message &amp; I couldn't agree more  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 There is no excuse at this level , though I hate to see tired horses at any level .


----------



## LEC (1 September 2007)

Which comments have been deleted?


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]


I will have a look on the BBC tomorrow . Great comments ( shame some have to be deleted ! 
 . 

[/ QUOTE ]

Which ones?


----------



## gloster_image (1 September 2007)

I'm not enjoying watching RTs round I have to say but there we go, back inside the time


----------



## LEC (1 September 2007)

I think Barry is super - he is so honest and really its all thanks to him that she has had the ride of a lifetime.


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

Is anyone routing for Gemma today?....


----------



## lorenababbit (1 September 2007)

the sussex posse is watching her!


----------



## LEC (1 September 2007)

How old is Bruce Davidson? 97?


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

Hehe.


Andrew Hoy is off, he is one of my favourite riders.


----------



## kerilli (1 September 2007)

57 i think.


----------



## k1963 (1 September 2007)

Don't ask me which ones please - I've ploughed through 11 pages &amp; can't remember !!

I have read so many , but a few have disappeared off the page .....


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

Have they?? Is admin on a mission........


----------



## Butterbean (1 September 2007)

Wow, how did Master Monarch jump the fence after the water? What a horse!


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Wow, how did Master Monarch jump the fence after the water? What a horse! 

[/ QUOTE ]

He is lovely, isn't he?


----------



## elliebean (1 September 2007)

Could someone do a little running commentary on Sam Griffiths? I think he is on soon. He teaches me so would love to know! Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## MistletoeMegan (1 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Could someone do a little running commentary on Sam Griffiths? I think he is on soon. He teaches me so would love to know! Thanks a lot in advance 

[/ QUOTE ]

I would, but unfortunately it would have nothing to do with his riding


----------



## LEC (1 September 2007)

Oi you perv he is a married man now!!


----------



## elliebean (1 September 2007)

LOL!


----------



## MistletoeMegan (1 September 2007)

*Spaceman, I always wanted you to go into space, man*


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

Does someone have a water bucket to cool down Megan, I think she is starting to get slightly over heated with the men in tight breeches.....


----------



## gloster_image (1 September 2007)

Here comes Zara - can't wait to see how this horse does


----------



## MistletoeMegan (1 September 2007)

Sam sticky into the half-coffin thingy


----------



## k1963 (1 September 2007)

This has to be better than the Beebs commentary - it's the personal remarks I like the best  
	
	
		
		
	


	













( Most have stayed in , so the admin are doing alright ! )


----------



## Bossanova (1 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Could someone do a little running commentary on Sam Griffiths? I think he is on soon. He teaches me so would love to know! Thanks a lot in advance 

[/ QUOTE ]

Conni is going well so far


----------



## MistletoeMegan (1 September 2007)

eeeek, through the water (oh please fall in later and have wet breeches, pleeeeease)


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

Zara went very fast through the drop fence and narrow!


----------



## elliebean (1 September 2007)

No! No dont fall in the water! Sorry Megan to deprive you lol, but dont fall!


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

Jo May is off, good luck.


----------



## MistletoeMegan (1 September 2007)

Jo May is starting, fingers crossed!


----------



## LEC (1 September 2007)

Go Jo - lots of vibes please


----------



## MistletoeMegan (1 September 2007)

Sam coming home quickly, full of beans


----------



## MistletoeMegan (1 September 2007)

Zara is going to be shattered at the end of this round!


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

No! Run out!


----------



## rabbit (1 September 2007)

how is jo doing?


----------



## gloster_image (1 September 2007)

Bloody hell that was lucky Zara!


----------



## Chumsmum (1 September 2007)

Can you let me know how Sara Deary get's on please


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Zara is going to be shattered at the end of this round! 

[/ QUOTE ]


She just collided with a fence! Tell me, did she attempt to jump that? Because it looked like a run out but she never tried to re jump?


----------



## gloster_image (1 September 2007)

She wasn't meant to jump that fence - it was the long route - she tried to go round it and horse locked on to it and collided with it.
A good clear for Zara there - thought that was a nice round apart from that little collision


----------



## MistletoeMegan (1 September 2007)

They weren't meant to jump that one; you could jump it the other way as the long option, but she didn't meant to approach it!


----------



## gloster_image (1 September 2007)

Sara Deary had a run out at drop fence


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

Right!


----------



## Bossanova (1 September 2007)

Was just about to post that was the best I've ever seen Zara ride and then she steered him straight into a fence!!!!

Bad


----------



## LEC (1 September 2007)

Good PC kick from Lottie after that stop.


----------



## gloster_image (1 September 2007)

Did u think she steered him into it?  Because I thought from what I saw he locked on to it and ran into it


----------



## MistletoeMegan (1 September 2007)

She didn't have any steering though!


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

Horse was being very nappy for a minute there.


----------



## LEC (1 September 2007)

Jo has finished 33 time faults though!


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

At least she finished 
	
	
		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Bossanova (1 September 2007)

I want Opposition Buzz to add to my collection please....


----------



## lorenababbit (1 September 2007)

cant say i mind entirely as ants is still 6th would you believe with all these time penalties and faults


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

It really is a beautiful course this year!


----------



## Chumsmum (1 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Sara Deary had a run out at drop fence 

[/ QUOTE ]

Oh no


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

Polly Stockton is off.


----------



## gloster_image (1 September 2007)

And has just been highly criticised by Ian Stark for completely letting go of her reins as she crossed the finish line and dropping all contact - you could hear in his voice he was trying to keep calm lol


----------



## gloster_image (1 September 2007)

Tommorow could somebody text me and let me know who wins as i'm off on holiday - pm me for my number


----------



## Chumsmum (1 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
And has just been highly criticised by Ian Stark for completely letting go of her reins as she crossed the finish line and dropping all contact - you could hear in his voice he was trying to keep calm lol 

[/ QUOTE ]

I know it's frowned upon  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Glad they are back home safe - YO used to own Shiver St George  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Edited to say thanks for updates


----------



## gloster_image (1 September 2007)

Woooo Fairfax - loooove this horse


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

Mary Kings second ride, good luck Mary!


Hopefully, she won't have the same trouble.


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

YES! WELL DONE MARY, now just get to the end.


----------



## gloster_image (1 September 2007)

Stunning looking horse Apache Sauce - GOOD LUCK MARY


----------



## MistletoeMegan (1 September 2007)

Not a comfortable round so far


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

Ach, nearly, keep going.


----------



## gloster_image (1 September 2007)

Ooooh dodgy moment there she did REALLY well to keep him on his feet there!


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

Yep!


----------



## gloster_image (1 September 2007)

Yay Little tiger!


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

Just pecked slightly there.


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

Lucinda giving Clayton's horse some last minute advice there


----------



## Bossanova (1 September 2007)

Little Tiger is awesome


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

Doesn't he just ping over the fences!


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

Yeah! Well done MK!


----------



## gloster_image (1 September 2007)

Woo well done Mary!
Well heres oli's second ride .... lets see if this gets tired too...


----------



## CastleMouse (1 September 2007)

I was away for a few hours, so I have missed a lot of it. Does anyone know how Niall Griffin got eliminated?


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

Ah, Little Tigger has had a stop there.


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
I was away for a few hours, so I have missed a lot of it. Does anyone know how Niall Griffin got eliminated? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Yes he fell off, his horse was visably tired and they came unstuck at a fence.


----------



## lorenababbit (1 September 2007)

funny how they keep saying about claytons having no gallop, i dont know about that but i do know it was damn hard work on the flat when it was a novice, i always used to say to clayton i hoped it was more forward xc!


----------



## gloster_image (1 September 2007)

Well saved there!


----------



## CastleMouse (1 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
I was away for a few hours, so I have missed a lot of it. Does anyone know how Niall Griffin got eliminated? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Yes he fell off, his horse was visably tired and they came unstuck at a fence.

[/ QUOTE ]
Thank you, I hope they're both alright


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

Ollie is off!


----------



## gloster_image (1 September 2007)

Oh would you look at that....Oli on the floor again....


----------



## Bossanova (1 September 2007)

Whoops, Oli fell off!!


----------



## CastleMouse (1 September 2007)

Whoops!


----------



## gloster_image (1 September 2007)

Good luck william!!


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

Your man is on his way


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Whoops, Oli fell off!! 

[/ QUOTE ]


Did anyone see it?


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

Will nearly came unstuck there!


----------



## gloster_image (1 September 2007)

Pheeeew i actually shouted "Sit up william" at the top of my voice there!!  My mum ran in thinking something had happened lol


----------



## lorenababbit (1 September 2007)

what was big willy doing at the coffin?


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

lol.


----------



## gloster_image (1 September 2007)

Aww cute coloured!


----------



## Butterbean (1 September 2007)

Love Olivia Haddow's horse, wish I had seen its dressage test.


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

Nearly did exactly the same as Will......


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

Dunk!!


----------



## MistletoeMegan (1 September 2007)

whoopsie


----------



## lorenababbit (1 September 2007)

possibly didnt need tha slap into the water......?


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

Just over the time for WFP there.


----------



## gloster_image (1 September 2007)

That half coffin really isn't jumping well today is it


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

Alot are backing off once they see the ditch and landing on top of it.


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

Come on Andy!


----------



## gloster_image (1 September 2007)

Have to say it - I hate how fast he pushes his young horses!  This horse is v young and his ride in the highclere AI was only 6 and already had 57 points!  It's a topic close to my heart I must admit but i just cannot stand young horses being rushed


----------



## MistletoeMegan (1 September 2007)

Mushrooms again!!


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

Nearly another casulty of the coffin.


Looks like a the lone horse is wanting to still complete the course!


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Have to say it - I hate how fast he pushes his young horses!  This horse is v young and his ride in the highclere AI was only 6 and already had 57 points!  It's a topic close to my heart I must admit but i just cannot stand young horses being rushed 

[/ QUOTE ]

Didn't Ready Teddy win the Olympics at a young age? I guess some can cope and others need the time to mature?


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

OMG, for a minute there I thought the horse was going to injure his leg badly there.


----------



## gloster_image (1 September 2007)

This horse looked over faced - but damn quick thinking there by andrew, i'm impressed by how quickly he lept off and helped his horse off the fence - he earned some brownie points! lol


----------



## Bossanova (1 September 2007)

Oh what a shame, he could have afforded to go long between the last two as well.
Blooming nice horse, going to be a serious horse next year I think


----------



## LEC (1 September 2007)

Only 6 without time faults a really good result. Only the best got round and speed and jumping paid a roll. PAY ATTENTION HUGH THOMAS!!


----------



## Murphy3 (1 September 2007)

Thank you all for the commentary - I've been following it while doing housework.  You really tackle the important issues - men in tight jods, Andrew's bum - beats the BBC any day!

What's with Oli?  Did he fall off twice?  I was at Ballindenisk when he had a nightmare splat (I was at the fence he fell at - thought he was a goner).  

Great that they all got around with no accidents.  Badminton this year made me very iffy about high-level eventing.  Did any of the flag-waving actually happen?  

Must go now and poo-pick field - oh my life is so glamourous and exciting!


----------



## gloster_image (1 September 2007)

Yep a VERY good course I think - much better!


----------



## lorenababbit (1 September 2007)

indeed and ants is tenth! am very excited!


----------



## kerilli (1 September 2007)

yep, but then Reddy Teddy was pretty tricky in the dressage after that, wasn't he? very few of them are tough enough to compete at 4* when young and cope with it mentally, let alone physically.
i hate seeing young horses being rushed, too.


----------



## gloster_image (1 September 2007)

Thoroughly enjoyed that - it's nice to see an influential XC for once and with no serious injuries to horse or rider (though does anybody know how nick is after his fall in the arena?).
Off up the yard now speak later people xxx


----------



## kerilli (1 September 2007)

where did Clea have her problem, please? i was really hoping she'd do well.
not too disappointed to hear that OT ended up on the floor twice tho... perhaps someone will realise he isn't the best thing ever to happen to BE now... pushing horses to win every single time isn't good imho.


----------



## lorenababbit (1 September 2007)

well after being world champion at 8 (or was it olympic? or both?) i think you will find that Teddy became rther naughty and it was some time before he won a major title after that. i think AN is fab but that horse is beautiful i loved it when i judged it ina novice three years ago and never had cause to change opinion but i think could have gone a little slower in his career especially after hideous fall at bramham 2006


----------



## kerilli (1 September 2007)

i can't believe anyone can get a horse to 4 star as an 8 year old.
i checked up... when Blyth won Atlanta on him, Teddy had only done 2 Advanced 1-days. unbelievable confidence. a lesser rider wouldn't have been able to take him to the Olympics, that's one big difference i think.


----------



## darksided (1 September 2007)

That Internet horse was around 8 wheh he went 4 star wasn't he? (I may be wrong tho)
What happened to him?


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
i can't believe anyone can get a horse to 4 star as an 8 year old.
i checked up... when Blyth won Atlanta on him, Teddy had only done 2 Advanced 1-days. unbelievable confidence. a lesser rider wouldn't have been able to take him to the Olympics, that's one big difference i think. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Quite amazing that he was picked, if that is all his record had?


----------



## Butterbean (1 September 2007)

Another of the mushroom fatalities I think


----------



## kerilli (1 September 2007)

exactly. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




he was sold, and i think he's standing at stud now. might have been sold to a u.s. amateur iirc.
Master Craftsman was at the Olympics as an 8 yr old as well, iirc.


----------



## kerilli (1 September 2007)

i really hope you don't actually mean "fatalities".


----------



## Irishcobs (1 September 2007)

What happened to Little Tiger?


----------



## severnmiles (1 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Have to say it - I hate how fast he pushes his young horses!  This horse is v young and his ride in the highclere AI was only 6 and already had 57 points!  It's a topic close to my heart I must admit but i just cannot stand young horses being rushed 

[/ QUOTE ]

I thought he really coaxed the horse around, it wouldn't do Andrew any good to rush a young horse beyond what it was capable of because its his future Olympic hope...


----------



## gloster_image (1 September 2007)

Well IMO an 8yr old has no place at burghley and a 6yr old has no place having 57 points, its that simple in my eyes and today although i think andrew gave the horse a lovely ride, the horse to me looked to lose confidence at a few jumps and it looked over faced.  Yes he coaxed it round - but burghley is NOT the event to coax a young horse round!


----------



## LEC (1 September 2007)

If a horse wins a novice 4 times they are into intermediate. That is not that much. As for Blyth and Ready Teddy he took it to do a 3* had no expectations and it did far better than ever expected hence he got his spot at the Olympics. The Olympics are only 3*. Both these riders are very determined. Unlike OT I have never seen AN horses looking knackered or under prepared. Also AN horses do go into old age look at Lord Killinghurst he is 16. AN has nippy light little TBs and they mature at a younger age than a bigger horse like Mary King rides.


----------



## gloster_image (1 September 2007)

I do agree that he does it better than OT - we all know my opinions on him!  However just because 4 wins at novice and your out you can still do opens.  
I will never accept that 6yr olds should be doing advanced intermediates, no amount of talk will convince me that is right - how young would it have started off then and how quickly would it have progressed.  It's too young.

BUT you are right on one thing - at least ANs horses are fit enough to do the job and ridden sympathetically - unlike OTs horses!


----------



## lorenababbit (1 September 2007)

and let us not forget that in the last few years you also get points for double clears so it is even more difficult for a top rider to prevent his horse up grading. When you have a large string you cant always get into an open section if you have five to ride and only one such class at the end of the day.


----------



## severnmiles (1 September 2007)

Why not?  I'd rather see Andrew coax a green horse around - SH could be as green tackling his first 4* in 2 years time - than I would see Oli rush one around!

And can I remind you SH is 9 not 8.


----------



## Merlotmonster (1 September 2007)

Nick dislocated his shoulder....looked a lot worse so he was lucky.
Andrew N was brilliant on both his rides...think he is lovely...and not a bad rider either lol!!!


----------



## gloster_image (1 September 2007)

It said he was 8 in the commentary - and his AI horse was definately 6 - which is too young nothing you will say will ever convince me a 6yr old should be going around an AI!!  So really no point trying.
And yes as I said he did coax it round and was sympathetic unlike Oli - if you read what I said you would have seen that.


----------



## Maesfen (1 September 2007)

Thanks for all the commentaries, been fascinating, just pig sick I missed it all!  Will wait to see it tomorrow, again thanks!


----------



## severnmiles (1 September 2007)

Oh I'm glad it wasn't anything worse!  SDS is such a stunner, my sort of horse!  Was he knocked out?


----------



## kerilli (1 September 2007)

totally agree with you on that one.


----------



## LEC (1 September 2007)

My friend has a horse which is ON it is a nightmare finding events as they are really limited in number.
Also BSJA the 6yo age classes start at 1.25m but go up to 1.35m and bigger for finals. BE at advanced is only 2 fences at 1.30m with rest at 1.25m for the SJ.


----------



## severnmiles (1 September 2007)

SH is 9.  The commentry also said Clea was Anna so don't believe everything they say!


----------



## gloster_image (1 September 2007)

Glad Nick is ok but owch to his shoulder - that hurts!!  Was a v heavy fall


----------



## Merlotmonster (1 September 2007)

Yes...the replay looked really bad so im just glad it wasnt anything more serious..
Lots of horse falls today dont you think?


----------



## gloster_image (1 September 2007)

Lol aha well I stand corrected - sounds strange but I don't feel 9 is as bad as 8 - and 6 well thats just ridiculous

As are the BSJA 6yr old classes..i'm not restricting it to just eventing - i think young horses have far too much pressure on them these days - honestly i could bore you all for hours with my ranting - i have nothing better to do! lol


----------



## kerilli (1 September 2007)

Umm, firstly, the Olympics now is 3 star, i think back in Atlanta it was much more akin to a 4 star.
AN did not ride Lord Killinghurst as a youngster, Owen Moore did. He took it all the way to Advanced. It was obviously supremely talented (i think it won its first Intermediate) but he didn't rush it iirc.
i don't think you can compare BSJA 1.35 tracks for 6 yr olds with an Advanced event for 6 yr olds. The amount of fitness, stamina, training involved (an Advanced xc course has a lot more puzzles than a SJ course, and is much more punishing physically - drops etc), plus the fact that 1.35 isn't a big course at all to a pure SJer.
imho a 6 yr old horse should not be contesting Advanced events. there's plenty of OI classes, a lot more than there are ONs.


----------



## gloster_image (1 September 2007)

Here here - well said!


----------



## Ferdinase514 (1 September 2007)

But AI is not an advanced XC, just Advanced dressage and SJ, Int XC


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

Exactly.


----------



## gloster_image (1 September 2007)

Yes but even so - all that at 6yrs old?  My horses would only be in their second year of proper serious work!  Back at 3, turn away, re back and ride away at 4, start serious work at 5.
So to get a horse to AI level by 6 - how young would it have been started and how fast would it have been progressed?  THAT is the issue.


----------



## Bossanova (1 September 2007)

An AI isnt an advanced event!
I'd take my 6 yr old round an intermediate if I felt it was ready. If it had good flatwork and was a talented sjer then why not an AI? You're not asking it to jump round an advanced track.


----------



## Rachel_M (1 September 2007)

Well, it isn't that hard a task to get to intermediate, can be done without starting to early. Professional riders tend to visit more events and placings tend to be more consistent, meaning that the horses points build up quite quickly.


----------



## tw1nn1ejo (1 September 2007)

Phew, that took a while to read!
Thanks for all the posting guys, sounds like an eventful but exciting day! 
Glad Nick is ok, hope he is feeling better!
Looking forward to tomorrow, good luck to them all


----------



## kerilli (1 September 2007)

totally with you on that one. some of these 4 yr olds look so slick that they must have had a hell of a lot of work, and i doubt many of them are still competing in their teens.
i thought Silbury Hill was 8, and in fact it says in the programme that he's 9, which isn't as bad, i'll admit.


----------



## gloster_image (1 September 2007)

Yes exactly, they build up quite quickly - too quickly for horses whose bones won't be fully mature until 6yrs old!  (obviously depending on breed, TBs maturing a lot earlier).
I can tell i'm getting nowhere here - but 6yrs old for an AI is far too much mental and physical stress for a still immature horse - that is my opinion and it will not change.


----------



## kerilli (1 September 2007)

it depends on the track. some top-end Intermediates are seriously testing. it can fry a horse's brain to be asked too much, too soon, even with the best jockey on.


----------



## MistletoeMegan (1 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Yes but even so - all that at 6yrs old?  My horses would only be in their second year of proper serious work!  Back at 3, turn away, re back and ride away at 4, start serious work at 5.
So to get a horse to AI level by 6 - how young would it have been started and how fast would it have been progressed?  THAT is the issue. 

[/ QUOTE ]

What age did you start your horses at intermediate?


----------



## gloster_image (1 September 2007)

My horse is only 6 and won't get to intermediate.  The 5yr old I have the ride on has only been jumping 3months and won't be at intermediate for at least another 4-5 years.


----------



## kerilli (1 September 2007)

umm, about 8-9 years old for all of them, i think. i can't recall exactly, because it doesn't mean that much to me, as long as they're not too young. they get to the point when they tell you they're ready, they are just spinning round a Novice as if it's a walk in the park, not giving me an anxious moment, and incidentally racking up the points, and then i know they're ready. ditto when they're ready to go from Intermediate to Advanced.


----------



## MistletoeMegan (1 September 2007)

Ah, sorry I misunderstood, it just sounded like you had produced horses to that level 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I personally don't mind a horse doing an intermediate at 6, but I wouldn't want it doing a full season of intermediates at that age, but then again some horses do appear to need the bigger tracks otherwise they are complete nut jobs to hold around the smaller tracks.


----------



## gloster_image (1 September 2007)

No not yet - like i said 4/5 yrs before 5yr old is at that stage.  I have however over the last year brought on 4young horses (and various others of older age) to the point where they could be taken over by their owners, and produced Rocks from a 3yr old and Bria from a 4yr old.
I just think mentally and physically a horse cannot be mature enough to have that kind of strain on it.  Just a year later and their bones and mind will be in the right state to take on harder more pressurised tracks.  Just my opinion.


----------



## gloster_image (1 September 2007)

Does anybody know any news on MR's horse that went lame on the XC?


----------



## KatB (1 September 2007)

I agree young horses can be and are pushed too quickly, BUT personally dont think AN is guilty of this. They can only be considered as being pushed too quickly if they are mentally not ready for it. A rider sucj as AN produces a horse to be confident in every stage of its education, and as previously said it is not in his best interests to push a horse beyond his capabilities when lets face it he isnt really ever going to be begging for rides?! And remember he generaly starts his horses at novice, so the scopey/careful jumpers could potentially rack up decent amount of points very quickly.


----------



## gloster_image (1 September 2007)

Lol well i would normally have agreed but i've been poisoned by mr fox pitt - and thats only after one day!!!  Dear me!!


----------



## Eccles (1 September 2007)

I produced one of my 5 year old's to pre-novice, sold him  and he went advanced in a year... it all depends on the horse imho, and this one was so laid back and found it all easy. Don't see why what the issue is, all horses are different and if my horse was ready for an AI at 6 - he would go!


----------



## KatB (1 September 2007)

MR FP has very personal reasons for his opinions on AN! Alot of the pro riders are similar to AN in how quickly they move young horses up,, but not as talented or has such a good connection with the horse. SO if a young horse was pushed up quickly, personally I would prefer someone like AN to be the one doing it!


----------



## lifeslemons (1 September 2007)

Bearing in mind the CCI** seven year old class at Le Lion D'Angers is what most pros aim for with their youngsters. Most will also do an advanced in preparation on their seven year olds.

Yogi expects really good horses to do at least one novice when they are five, and then the novice champs aged six (over an int course.) A lot of horses will tackle an intermediate aged six, and when ridden tactfully seem to have no problems at all.

I guess its all down to the horse really, but by eight many are at 3* - eg Westwood Joker, runner up at Braham this year. Murphy Himself won Burghley aged 7, many moons ago! Shocking thought nowadays.


----------



## dingle12 (1 September 2007)

Quote:
Have to say it - I hate how fast he pushes his young horses! This horse is v young and his ride in the highclere AI was only 6 and already had 57 points! It's a topic close to my heart I must admit but i just cannot stand young horses being rushed

whos horse are you on about been a youngster at highclere


----------



## severnmiles (1 September 2007)

Rhi's brother is only 7 and competing Int.

Re. Silbury Hill I don't see the issue, if Andrew waited until Badminton 08 and SH was a 10y.o then what is he going to learn on his winter break?  Nothing more than he knows now.


----------



## severnmiles (1 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Does anybody know any news on MR's horse that went lame on the XC? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes would love to hear anything...poor Mungo


----------



## gloster_image (2 September 2007)

Severnmiles i've said repeatedly now that if SH is 9 then fine - i'm talking about a 6yr old doing an AI would you please listen!!  
And nobody will change my mind.  I've seen the effects of young horses being pushed too fast too soon.  My coloured was completely brain fried when it came to me as an 8 yr old having been jumping at high level since a 5yr old - it wouldn't go near a jump.  Bria was booked into be shot because the person who tried to back her took things way too fast and that resulted in her going mad whenever a person tried to get on.  I've even been guilty of it jumping Rock too much over last winter at a 5/6yr old and that was just british novice but by february he had gone completely stale on me.  
So from my experience and point of view - there is nothing to be gained from pushing a young horse - why do it?  To get up the rankings faster?  A horses bones aren't mature until 6yrs old so doing a novice at 5yrs old shouldn't be a regular occurence - yes some horses can handle it but seeing young horses of 6yrs old at the top of their game, whether that be eventing or showjumping, is becoming far too common.

Here endeth the service lol what a good note to end on eh as i'm off on holiday now!  Enjoy!


----------



## lil_jon (2 September 2007)

What happened to poor Matt ryans horse on the XC, injured badley does anyone know?


----------



## kerilli (2 September 2007)

done a ligament, apparently.


----------



## Hattikins (2 September 2007)

Just wondered if anyone saw Clare Lewis and Park Pageboy's round? XC or SJ?


----------

